# REALLY nervous...



## laura03125 (Jan 9, 2008)

my first appointment with a counsellor is in 2 days and i'm really scared. for the obvious reasons (1 on 1 situation, have to talk about my problem etc.) but i'm also afraid that they'll tell me there's nothing wrong with me. i think there is, but i keep thinking that they won't be able to tell or something. i'm also really embarrasses that i have to do this...sounds stupid, but yeah...i just need help to calm down or i know i'll chicken out and regret it.


----------



## coolguy (Oct 16, 2007)

I was so nervous it took me *years* to finally make it to an appointment. I think you're being pretty brave!


----------



## coolguy (Oct 16, 2007)

Were you able to attend your session. How are things?


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I hope it went well, Laura.

Gerard


----------



## Busker (Dec 15, 2007)

I wish I'd seen this thread when it had been posted :? 

I was exactly the same before I went for my first therapy session, I just thought that the therapist would think that I was over exaggerating my situation & just feeling sorry for myself.

Yet after my initial 'assessment' with her I had 18 sessions instead of the 8 maximum that you're supposed to get with them (remember in the UK this is all covered by National Health Service).

I felt from this that I genuinely did have bad issues which had 2 effects on my view on myself.... I felt weak that I had let my mental situation get so bad yet at the same time I was so relieved that it wasn't all just me on a huge self pity trip....

My 18th session is this Friday, and I've been referred on to see a psychotherapist, which has opened up a whole new load of issues for me :doh


----------

